# Letting older dogs train pups



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

For those that have older dogs train unrelated pups ,1st how long did it take the older dog to accept and get along with new pup? and those that have older dogs, do you allow the pup to be around livestock unsupervised by you sooner or do you still have to leave them in a pen by themselves for a couple years?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Billy, can you be a bit more specific about what breed of dogs you are talking about as well as what livestock you're talking about?


----------



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

My older (5 yrs) dog is great pyrenees/anatolian cross. The pup is great pyrenees. They are guarding goats.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You need to supervise the puppy. If he gets stampeded by the goats he&#8217;s not going to like them. How did you start your current dog? The puppy should start with a few calm goats who will tolerate his presence but not let him jump on them. Read the thread &#8220;Made My Choice.. A Bulgarian Karakachan&#8221;. 

You&#8217;ll need to do some basic training like a recall and sit and get him used to wearing a leash. You can&#8217;t just let them be together and expect good things to happen.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Billy, you got some good advice from Maura...as is usual. 

I would add the experience I had with a German Shepherd pup that was not only an "alpha" dog but also had a rather strong prey drive. (Your pyre pup would be easier to work with than this GSD was.) First off I never, but never, let this GSD out in my yard unsupervised until she had the basic training Maura speaks of. While she was a pup she was house broken; and during this time got acquainted with my older dog, i.e. a "mix" of shepherd, chow & lab. The "mix" had been raised from birth with the goats and was taught by myself to leave them alone. Then this "mix" (Apache) taught the young GS pup (Cherokee) when I was unable to be out in the pasture with them. I simply connected the two dogs with a 6 ft leash; and Apache would not tolerate Cherokee chasing anything. Below are a few pics I'm quite proud of. 

Both Apache and Cherokee died a few years back and a couple of full bloods were purchased, i.e. a labradore and a Karakachan, which Maura mentions above. Both these latter dogs I had to train myself. Cujo the lab had a prey drive that was difficult to work with and Valentina the Karakachan did not have a prey drive, but did have a strong will of her own I had to learn to work with...As you must know with your pyrenees/anatolian, you are not an LGD's master. You're a "partner" they respect.

The major part of working with any pup is to keep it safe and healthy while it is learning what is ok and not ok to do on your place. (What you're working toward here is a "happy" pup that knows it is ok to think for itself...a pup who learns how powerful it is while, simultaneously, learning it is to his/her benefit to follow rules that have been shown.) That requires some time well spent with that pup in every situation it will be involved with once you let it off the leash. I know nothing about pyrenees; so cannot offer any guidance specific to that breed. I do wish you the best and would be interested in how you decide to work with the pup and what outcome it produced. (We are always learning from each other in here.)


----------



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. I got my 5 year old pyr/anatolian when she was 6 weeks old. I started off putting her in with a bottle kid until she got as big as the kid. Then I acclimated her to the bucks and she stayed in their pen until breeding season when she went with the does and buck. My two obsticles there were getting my goats used to the dog and teaching her that it was ok for the buck to breed the does. We wondered why she was ripping the bucks ears when she had been fine before. Then we caught her and realized she thought the buck was being mean to the girls. E collar a couple times works wonders. She has turned out to be a wonderful dog. I had always read the 1st dog was the hardest and then they'll train the 2nd. So far my old dog doesn't show much love for the pup. She isn't vicious like he's an intruder but if he gets with in a foot or two she growls at him.


----------



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

Also will add that I've had Max (pup) 2 weeks now and he's been in with bottle kids. Seems to be bonding well.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Your older dogs reactions to the puppy are normal. Give them some time and the older dog will adopt the younger one.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sounds to me like your two dogs are coming along fine. It just takes time for all to come together.


----------

